# Heat-stat probe positioning??



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi to all,:2thumb:
I currently have my heat-stat probe on the substrate floor directly over the heat mat it is controlling,is this correct??
Or do I have to move it further away or raise it to measure more of the air temperature??

Vivarium size 36x18x18
2x Leopard Gecko's

Wayne


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds good to me - you want to measure the substrate temperature as this is the area your snake will come into direct contact with. Is the mat inside or outside the viv?


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

rantasam said:


> Sounds good to me - you want to measure the substrate temperature as this is the area your snake will come into direct contact with. Is the mat inside or outside the viv?


My heat mat is inside I have a wooden glass fronted vivarium.
It is sandwiched between about 5mm of sand then I have sand coloured ceramic floor tiles ontop!!
I have 2 Leopard Gecko's.

Wayne


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds fine to me!

On a side note, I know a lot of people voice concerns over using sand as a substrate. Many believe it can cause serious health issues. My interests are in snakes so I know very little about leos - but it might be worth reading a few of the many sand-related threads on here in order to make your own mind up.


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

rantasam said:


> Sounds fine to me!
> 
> On a side note, I know a lot of people voice concerns over using sand as a substrate. Many believe it can cause serious health issues. My interests are in snakes so I know very little about leos - but it might be worth reading a few of the many sand-related threads on here in order to make your own mind up.


My Gecko's cannot get to the sand I use it to make a level base to place the floor tiles ontop.
Before that I used plastic spacers to raise and level the floor tiles off the heatmat but got a severe amount of condensation underneath.


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

(Managed to figure out how to post images)
No sand


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is the probe in that layer of sand, or on the tile? In a normal situation then the middle of the substrate would be correct, but I think that the tiles covering the sand will create a heat pocket as the sand has a cover on it now, and so the heat mat will run lower heat that you need as the sand layer is hotter than the tiles the leos are touching.

I would check both areas with a thermometer and see if theres a difference.


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

stuart89 said:


> Is the probe in that layer of sand, or on the tile? In a normal situation then the middle of the substrate would be correct, but I think that the tiles covering the sand will create a heat pocket as the sand has a cover on it now, and so the heat mat will run lower heat that you need as the sand layer is hotter than the tiles the leos are touching.
> 
> I would check both areas with a thermometer and see if theres a difference.


The sand layer is so thin I would not get the probe inbetween.
It is only the thickness of the plastic block mains lead conector of the heat mat.
I copied the idea from a you-tube video gecko setup.
I have a digital thermometer probe in the same position as the heat-stat probe to measure the temperature(righthand side of vivarium in photo)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Ideally the probe wants to be on the tiles surface in that situation as that is what you want to control the temperature of.
HOWEVER one danger is that say its 89f on the tiles... it could be very hot underneath [between sand and tiles] and could possibly be a danger...your previous method although causing condensation [dont see how in dry viv....] atleast allowed a safe flow of air to the mat avoiding the danger of overheating/melting itself or anything else.
If the ceramic tiles are a lot cooler than the mat itself [i think it may be if they are heavy solid tiles, blocking a good portion of the heat from getting through and building up underneath] then this is a danger... if however they allow most of the heat through..and the mat itself is not too hot then it would prolly be ok and safe.
no air flow= possible trouble...its like draping a quilt over a radiator and leaning on it.. it may feel nice and warm but not hot.. but the heat between the radiator and the quilt could be much higher than what you are feeling... and if all you are statting is where you can feel it.. you arent in control of the radiator [heatmat] temperature.


edit-
having just seen the above post and picture [nice set up visually by the way] i would maybe opt to use JUST a basking bulb for heating [the ceramic tiles will heat up and absorb the heat from the light] and leave the heat mat out.

good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

DeanThorpe said:


> having just seen the above post and picture [nice set up visually by the way] i would maybe opt to use JUST a basking bulb for heating [the ceramic tiles will heat up and absorb the heat from the light] and leave the heat mat out.


I agree with this to be honest, because its a difficult situation. Air is a very good insulator so that much end up being worse than sand. If you switch to a bulb then the substrate is irrelevant.


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

DeanThorpe said:


> HOWEVER one danger is that say its 89f on the tiles... it could be very hot underneath [between sand and tiles] and could possibly be a danger...your previous method although causing condensation [dont see how in dry viv....] atleast allowed a safe flow of air to the mat avoiding the danger of overheating/melting itself or anything else.
> If the ceramic tiles are a lot cooler than the mat itself [i think it may be if they are heavy solid tiles, blocking a good portion of the heat from getting through and building up underneath] then this is a danger... if however they allow most of the heat through..and the mat itself is not too hot then it would prolly be ok and safe.
> no air flow= possible trouble...its like draping a quilt over a radiator and leaning on it.. it may feel nice and warm but not hot.. but the heat between the radiator and the quilt could be much higher than what you are feeling... and if all you are statting is where you can feel it.. you arent in control of the radiator [heatmat] temperature.


I have this set up for about 9 months but now you are worrying me about overheating dangers:blush:
Like I have said in a previous post the sand is only their as a leveller to bring the bottom level up with the heatpad mains block(for placement of the tiles).You can still see the heatmat through the sand,it is only covered slightly.
The tiles are not thick solid ones but thin cheapy ones from B&Q(£4 a pack).
The underside of the tiles are not flat they have a network of ridges so their will be air pockets. 
My vivarium is fitted into a arched alcave in the living room so the underside/topside are completely open.
The underside of the vivarium is completely cold to the touch.


Previously as I said I used 4mm tile spacers but after a couple of days of temperature trials the underside of tiles and heaterpad were completely saturated in water.
I took everything out waited 2 weeks thinking there might be some residual moisture in the vivarium and or tiles.
Set-up everything again but still had the same problem.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry didnt mean to worry you, if its been set up for 9 months it is likely theres no problem and that its not getting too hot under the tiles, if you are atleast aware of it though maybe once in a while take of the tiles and feel the mat and confirm its not too hot and has caused no sort of melting or damage to the underside of the tiles or the mat itself.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If its been working for 9months then its probably fine. I think we've probably exaggerated the theory, the physics at work are probably so small that its irrelevant. Just be aware that it can happen and check on it now and again.


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both:notworthy:
Scheduled clean out tomorrow,so I will lift the tiles and check temp and make sure everything is in order.
Thanks again

Wayne


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

pritc said:


>


Hey Pritc!

Don't know nothing about Leos BUT just wanted to say that I think your viv looks GREAT! :flrt: Love the idea with the ceramic tiles - looks great and is probably easy to clean... Well done! :2thumb: Your gecko seems very happy, too. What is the background you use?


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Soleilduparadis said:


> Hey Pritc!
> 
> Don't know nothing about Leos BUT just wanted to say that I think your viv looks GREAT! :flrt: Love the idea with the ceramic tiles - looks great and is probably easy to clean... Well done! :2thumb: Your gecko seems very happy, too. What is the background you use?


Thanks.
Yes the tiles are very easy to clean.A quick spray with Reptile Disinfectant and wipe off with a paper towel....
I used Namiba Natural Cork for the Background from 888 reptiles.

Wayne


----------

